# HD Content?



## rkunces (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone else not able to recieve any HD content right now? I recieve all the On Demand channels except for the ones I don't subscribe to and every time I do an HD content search on DoD I recieve nothing.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

There is no Hd content yet


----------



## rkunces (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. I thought something might have been messed up with my configuration.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

There was HD content available weeks ago, only 2 titles. Hasn't been anything new since they were taken off.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

We should see some HD DOD by the end of November...


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

TermiNader said:


> We should see some HD DOD by the end of November...


Source? :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Unknown.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Did anyone ever download the either of the 2 shows that were on ? One was about Japan I remember - but I completely forgot to grab it. And then it was gone.

Just curious how long it took to get down - and obviously how did it look ?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> Did anyone ever download the either of the 2 shows that were on ? One was about Japan I remember - but I completely forgot to grab it. And then it was gone.
> 
> Just curious how long it took to get down - and obviously how did it look ?


Humm, if i remember right, when i Downloaded those. each took a little over a hour (with 6mbps dsl). the PQ was awesome, for what they were. now if i also remember correctly, when VOD was first launched for our testing, some got the HD movie "All the Kings Men", but from what i was told it took hours to download the movie and there was alot of problems with it. so D* pulled the movie and replaced it with the two 30min screen savers.


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

I can has HD VOD?


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Splendor said:


> I can has HD VOD?


Post of the year!


----------

